# Serienummern auslesen



## Mellowtrax (9. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tool, mit welchem ich die Serienummer des PC aus einem Netzwerk lesen kann. Und zwar gehts darum, dass wir unsere Inventarliste überarbeiten wollen. Jetzt ist das bei ca. 500 Usern etwas mühsam, wenn ich von PC zu PC gehen muss und bei jedem PC die Serienummer so wie den Typ aufnehmen muss. Jetz gibt es ein Tool, mit welchem ich von meinem PC aus, die Serienummer eines PC aus dem Netzwerk lesen kann?

Gruss Mell


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. September 2005)

Welche Seriennummer?
Die von Windows?
Ich denke nicht, dass sich die ueber's Netz so einfach auslesen laesst (sollte man zumindest im Sinne der Sicherheit hoffen, aber bei M$ weiss man da ja nie), denn so koennte man mittels dieser Funktion auch mal ganz einfach einen riesen Haufen Seriennummern stehlen.

Leute, denkt doch mal ueber Sicherheit nach. Das ist jetzt schon die 3. Frage heute meine Antwort sinngemaess "Aus Sicherheitsgruenden: Nein" lautet.


----------



## Mellowtrax (9. September 2005)

Ich red nicht von der Serienummer von Windows.. die interessiert mich nicht. Wie ich oben geschrieben habe mein ich die Serienummer des PC's. Hat ja jeder PC eine Serienummer.. die mein ich...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. September 2005)

Naja, wenn jemand von der Seriennummer des PCs spricht ist oft genug die Serial von Windows gemeint. Traurig, aber wahr.

Also mein PC hat sicher keine Seriennummer.
Meine ganzen Geraete darin haben Seriennummern, aber mein PC garantiert nicht, da der komplett aus Einzelteilen zusammengeschraubt ist.
Ist also die Frage woher Deine Seriennummer kommt? Sind die Rechner vielleicht alle vom selben Hersteller und wurden durch diesen mit einer Seriennummer versehen?
Du meinst wahrscheinlich auch nicht die Seriennummer der CPU, oder?


----------



## Mellowtrax (9. September 2005)

Nönö mein ich nicht ;-) Die Geräte stammen alle von Dell. Wir haben zwei Sorten von Workstationen (GX270 und GX280) und zwei Generationen von Notebooks (D600 und C610). Die haben alle eine Serienummer beziehungsweise einen Barcode (bei den meisten PC steht da Serienummer) Es geht darum, dass wenn ein PC defekt ist und wir den zur Reparatur anmelden, müssen wir diese Serienummer (Barcode) angeben. (Die von Dell sehen dann ob noch Garantie auf dem Gerät ist oder nicht) Na ja und da mir etwa 500 User haben, mag ich nicht bei allen vorbei und mir diese S/N aufschreiben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. September 2005)

Kannst Du die Seriennummer denn ueber irgendeine Software abfragen?
Oder nur vom Gehause ablesen?


----------



## Mellowtrax (9. September 2005)

Das ist eben genau meine Frage. Ich kanns ie entweder vom Gehäuse ablesen oder im Bios nachschauen gehen. Aber für beides müsste ich ja an den PC und das ist mir etwas zu umständlich. Drum meine Frage gibts da irgend wie ein Tool?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. September 2005)

Wenn die Dinger von Dell sind wuerde ich da entweder mal bei Dell auf der Homepage stoebern oder mal per eMail anfragen.
Die werden Dir da sicher was zu sagen koennen.


----------



## Mellowtrax (9. September 2005)

Hab ich schon ich wart seit 4 Wochen auf ne Antwort *grinst*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. September 2005)

Was ein Sauhaufen.


----------



## Mellowtrax (9. September 2005)

JO schon, ich schaff Dell in unserer Firma ab und wechsle auf HP *lacht*


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. September 2005)

Schreib doch an alle Benutzer eine Nachricht, sie sollen dir umgehend die Seriennummer mitteilen, ansonsten werden sie fristlos gekündigt


----------



## Sway (9. September 2005)

Vielleicht ist das ne blöde Frage, aber ist bei DELL vielleicht die "Seriennummer" das selbe wie die MAC-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte? Ich könnte mir das vorstellen, da die MAC "angeblich" einmalig ist.

(Ich hab keinen DELL Rechner, weder privat, noch in der Firma)


----------



## Mellowtrax (16. September 2005)

Ne mit der MAC hat das nix zu tun leider...

und hei kann doch meinem Chef nicht kündigen *lacht* (dem seine SN fehlt mir auch )


----------



## liquidbeats (16. September 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schreib doch an alle Benutzer eine Nachricht, sie sollen dir umgehend die Seriennummer mitteilen ...


 Währe die einfachste Lösung 


 Gruß


----------



## Intiii (16. September 2005)

Du kannst mit AIDA32 (Freeware) bzw. Everest Corp. (kostet)  die DMI-Informationen auslesen - remote natürlich - ist ganz easy - 

Wie man eines der Programme einsetzt - es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten guckst Du hier:

http://aida32-inventory.netboom.de/

Als Anlage die Infos eines unserer DELL-Clients:

Original-Rechner von Maxdata, DELL, Fujitsu-Siemens bereiten da keine Probleme, es gibt mit Sicherheit aber Rechner (selbst- bzw. umgebaute), wo diese Information in Frage zu stellen ist...

Intiii


----------

